# My Stalkabout



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The puppets that I wanted to make for our Halloween Howl (event at a Natural History Museum) didn't work, so with only a few days to go I grabbed some PVC pipe, sheets, and odds and ends and made a stalkabout. It was great fun entertaining the people in line. The head was attached to a bike helmet via a long pole so that I could turn it, and the lower arms were trash tongs so I could move my claws.

I lost track of the number of pictures taken. What was fun was listening to the comments: Is there a person in there? Are they are stilts? If they're on stilts--why are they wearing crocks? Are they really 9 feet tall? Are there two people in there?

The weirdest was a woman who came over and started touching it. She ran her hand down the upper arm, and then was rubbing my arm through the cloth. I let that go for a few minutes, then quietly said "getting a little personal there, aren't you?" whereupon she screamed and ran back into the line.

Such fun. Alas--don't really have space to store him so he'll get dismantled and the frame used for something else next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! I've always liked this idea. My haunt partner has one but opted not to use it this year. It's huge!! Love the story about the woman rubbing your arm. Too funny!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous, dahling!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun, fun, fun


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

That's brilliant would love to have seen that woman's face.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is cool, sometimes the things you throw together at the last minute are the best


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bravo!!!


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Love it! have thought about a stalkabout myself... but have never gotten around to it


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

It's good to have a "keeper" when you're wearing one. I had a sheer black panel sewn in the front but visibility was still limited. And I couldn't tell if I was going under a tree unless I could feel the costume not moving with me--and then I couldn't see what I was hitting. But it was a heckuva lot of fun and there were dozens of pictures taken. (I was challenged to do the Macarena--could do the hands but the hip work was tricky.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

spinwitch said:


> It's good to have a "keeper" when you're wearing one. I had a sheer black panel sewn in the front but visibility was still limited. And I couldn't tell if I was going under a tree unless I could feel the costume not moving with me--and then I couldn't see what I was hitting. But it was a heckuva lot of fun and there were dozens of pictures taken. (I was challenged to do the Macarena--could do the hands but the hip work was tricky.


I'd like to see a video of that


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

It's huuuge! I wonder how it would look like when moving


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice costume. I'd like to make one myself one day


----------

